# Adult Sakura vs Naruto & Sasuke?



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

Who would win in a 1 on 1 deathmatch? Adult Sakura or end of Part 1 Naruto/Sasuke?

vs


Scenario 1 : Adult Sakura fights Naruto 1 on 1 (Naruto starts off base form then turns 9 Tail Fox, then turns 1 Tail)
Scenario 2: Adult Sakura fights Sasuke 1 on 1 (Sasuke starts off 3 tomoe Sharingan, then turns curse mark stage 1, then turns curse mark stage 2)

Location: Forest Of Death
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: None

Does Sakura win either scenario?


----------



## Omote (Aug 1, 2018)

what in gods name is this thread?

Sakura was already a tsunade with a better yin seal in the war arc

close thread


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

Omote said:


> what in gods name is this thread?
> 
> Sakura was already a tsunade with a better yin seal in the war arc
> 
> close thread


I say Sakura gets stompt


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 1, 2018)

Inb4 lock..
They wouldn't even be able to react to sakura.. they get rekt in a microsec


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2018)

Someone needs to take this thread to the Incinerator.


----------



## Architect (Aug 1, 2018)

Sakura is weak, but not *THAT* weak.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 1, 2018)

Architect said:


> Sakura is weak, but not *THAT* weak.


Sakura > your fave tho


----------



## cringe lord (Aug 1, 2018)

you already made this joke before i can't remember where.


----------



## Architect (Aug 1, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Sakura > your fave tho


kid Kakashi cries loudly.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

cringe lord said:


> you already made this joke before i can't remember where.


Yep that's where i got the idea lol


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok i get saying Sakura can easily beat base form Naruto or Sasuke, but once they go 9 Tail Fox/Curse mark stage 1 Sakura is getting pressed. And once they go 1 Tail/Curse mark stage 2 Sakura is getting rekt idgaf what you say


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 1, 2018)

Architect said:


> kid Kakashi cries loudly.


So kakashi is the fave


----------



## cringe lord (Aug 1, 2018)

disagree with what my post? @MaruUchiha  it is a funnier joke than this thread


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

@Speedyamell


----------



## The_Conqueror (Aug 1, 2018)

I am assuming she will again do stupid stuff eitherway  
i


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 1, 2018)

LOCK


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 1, 2018)

Bump the duo up to their MS/SM selves and they'd win. Otherwise anything weaker they'd lose.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> I am assuming she will again do stupid stuff eitherway
> i


Are you saying she would lose?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Bump the duo up to their MS/SM selves and they'd win. Otherwise anything weaker they'd lose.


They still haven't locked it.. Prob cuz the mods agree this is a fair fight


----------



## cringe lord (Aug 1, 2018)

MaruUchiha said:


> They still haven't locked it.. Prob cuz the mods agree this is a fair fight


no because battle dome is for losers like us that nobody visits because we're just repeating fight conversations over and over everyone is in the DB side.


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 1, 2018)

Sakura stomp


----------



## JuicyG (Aug 1, 2018)

MaruUchiha said:


> They still haven't locked it.. Prob cuz the mods agree this is a fair fight



The mods haven't locked it because they haven't seen it yet. Soon as @FlamingRain is here it will be locked.

Either wait for it, or bump up the duo to later versions


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 1, 2018)

MaruUchiha said:


> @Speedyamell
> [LINKHL]317000[/LINKHL]


Yeah...lol.
But what was your reaction when kishi confirmed it


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Yeah...lol.
> But what was your reaction when kishi confirmed it


Kishi never confirmed that.. Let me guess he also said Itachi can beat Madara?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> The mods haven't locked it because they haven't seen it yet. Soon as @FlamingRain is here it will be locked.
> 
> Either wait for it, or bump up the duo to later versions


Did you really just tag him subtly trying to get my post locked?


----------



## cringe lord (Aug 1, 2018)

9:05
this is @MaruUchiha and this thread heading to the landfill


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 1, 2018)

MaruUchiha said:


> Kishi never confirmed that.. Let me guess he also said Itachi can beat Madara?


Proof you don't know nothing... Although the existence of this thread proves that already.. That or you're just trolling


----------



## Kyu (Aug 1, 2018)

Almost as one-sided as Adult Sakura vs Adult Naruto or Sasuke.

_Almost_.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2018)

Kyu said:


> Almost as one-sided as Adult Sakura vs Adult Naruto or Sasuke.
> 
> _Almost_.


Sakura fans salty


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 1, 2018)

I think even the owner of the anti-Sakura FC cannot seriously argue for Sakura doing anything less than lol stomp those two.


----------

